# 263312 TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER ..... club



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

The ANZSCO list of occupations is filled with those occupations which are in high demand in Australia. Telecommunications Network Engineer is one such occupation present on the list. 

Tasks and Responsibilities

Telecommunications Network Engineer is required to plan, design, build and configures devices related with telecommunication.
The applicant has to see to it that telecommunications systems interconnect properly with other systems.
He compiles engineering projects.
Selects and develops new telecommunications sites.
See to it that the configuration of the telecommunications hardware and software are proper.
Determines the arrangement of circuits
Analyses problems associated with the telecommunication devices and software and analyze their performances.
Qualification

It is essential to have a minimum qualification of a bachelor degree or higher qualification.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Does IELTS is compulsory for Engineers Australia or Pearson will work?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

MSA Booklet Page 22, Column B ( APPENDIX )

Documents for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment

�� Social Security/Social Insurance Report...... >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>What is this ?
�� Income Tax/Payroll Tax report.................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.This is i know Tax return
�� Superfund Contribution Statement............>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>What is This?
�� Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution report>>>>>>>> This is i know ,PF 
�� Any documents issued by the related government agency/third party organisation.....What is this??

Pls suggest


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> The ANZSCO list of occupations is filled with those occupations which are in high demand in Australia. Telecommunications Network Engineer is one such occupation present on the list.
> 
> Tasks and Responsibilities
> 
> ...


You can see from MSA booklet issued by EA about Engineer and technologist.

Engineer minimum qualification is bachelor degree and Diploma is ok for technologists occupations. Both Telecom engineers and Technologists jobs were available in SOL sometime back. Should be available now also.


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Fellas,

Today only got my grant from DIBP and I am also a telecommunication Engineer. Just wanna share the news with u guys...




Thanks & Regards!!!
Ram


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

ramnolla said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Today only got my grant from DIBP and I am also a telecommunication Engineer. Just wanna share the news with u guys...
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Ram. Whats your plan? In which area your experience is?

I am Optical transmission guy, having experience in SDH, DWDM, NMS and Industrial Ethernet switches.

Good Luck.


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

ramnolla said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Today only got my grant from DIBP and I am also a telecommunication Engineer. Just wanna share the news with u guys...
> 
> ...


Congrats Ram.
Whats your timeline details. Please share.


----------



## iamali (Aug 24, 2015)

sribha said:


> Many Congratulations Ram. Whats your plan? In which area your experience is?
> 
> I am Optical transmission guy, having experience in SDH, DWDM, NMS and Industrial Ethernet switches.
> 
> Good Luck.


Sribha. Your grant was very quick. congrats bud  what was your ielts score?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

iamali said:


> Sribha. Your grant was very quick. congrats bud  what was your ielts score?


Thanks.
9 8 7 7 is my IELTS score


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ramnolla said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Today only got my grant from DIBP and I am also a telecommunication Engineer. Just wanna share the news with u guys...
> 
> ...


Ram , congrats 

help needed from your side....

I am willing that EA only access my education and DIBP access my work experience.

Is it possible.? if yes than

Di I need IELTS to access my education through EA ? ( as i have done PTE not IELTS)

and for accessing education through EA ... I have to prepare CDR as well??


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sribha said:


> Thanks.
> 9 8 7 7 is my IELTS score


V fast timeline....congrats sribha...

i have given PTE and score 73 overall . Unfortunately, EA requires IELTS.... again took date of IELTS . available date is in Nov (Too late)

Pls suggest that Is is possible that EA access only my education part and DIBP access my work exp without giving IELTS ( as It is too late)

If yes, pls provide me road map.

thanks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hi 

could anyone has applied for 263312 and has positive skill assessment??


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> V fast timeline....congrats sribha...
> 
> i have given PTE and score 73 overall . Unfortunately, EA requires IELTS.... again took date of IELTS . available date is in Nov (Too late)
> 
> ...


Hi Singh,

EA assesses your education and work experience. And IELTS is a must for EA.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sribha said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> EA assesses your education and work experience. And IELTS is a must for EA.


thanks a lot


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> thanks a lot


I am also in a queue


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Arun,

do u have specialisation for 263311? As according to skillselect....they need Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ) for it.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> Arun,
> 
> do u have specialisation for 263311? As according to skillselect....they need Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ) for it.


No i do not have such specialisation and i also do not think so that they require this else EA asked for that to me during assesmennt.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> Arun,
> 
> do u have specialisation for 263311? As according to skillselect....they need Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ) for it.


Hi Singh,

You profile doesnt need to eaxctly match the contents given in skillselect. If you are a Telecom engineer as per your job description, that should be enough.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sribha said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> You profile doesnt need to eaxctly match the contents given in skillselect. If you are a Telecom engineer as per your job description, that should be enough.


Thanks sribha...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Any invitations for telecom network engineer?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> No i do not have such specialisation and i also do not think so that they require this else EA asked for that to me during assesmennt.



Dear Arun,

This is what ANZSCO has given...u must be familier with it

263311 TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER

Designs and develops telecommunications systems, devices and products.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ)

But i think that specialisation are not everywhere in ANZSCO list.... It is only at some codes and are compulsory....

Please clarify..


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> Any invitations for telecom network engineer?


Skillselect site is still not updated, will wait for that


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> Dear Arun,
> 
> This is what ANZSCO has given...u must be familier with it
> 
> ...


Specialisation titles are any commonly used titles which refer to a subset of jobs belonging to the occupation designated in the principal title. These jobs involve the performance of specialised tasks rather than the broader range of tasks usually performed in the occupation.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Specialisation titles are any commonly used titles which refer to a subset of jobs belonging to the occupation designated in the principal title. These jobs involve the performance of specialised tasks rather than the broader range of tasks usually performed in the occupation.


so can i use any anzsco code between 263311 or 263312?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> so can i use any anzsco code between 263311 or 263312?


You can check your JDs whether it is compatible with 263311.... i am working in Mohali.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> You can check your JDs whether it is compatible with 263311.... i am working in Mohali.


hey, i am too from mohali.....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

buddies,

I am changing my ANZSCO code from 263312 to 263311...

Would it be any problem.

as in 263311, They need Specialisation: Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ). I think it is compulsory to be in specialised field but later i came to know that people with this specialisation must apply under 263311 and others can also apply like me.. I am core Telecommunication engineer.

Please suggest.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> buddies,
> 
> I am changing my ANZSCO code from 263312 to 263311...
> 
> ...



it can be 263312 but important thing is that you should be meeting criteria for positive EA assessment for it.

Q: have you done with CDRs and uploaded docs for assessment on EA?

Br


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Guys,

Anyone here submitted EOI in September with 60 pts for 189 and got response?

please let us know...thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> it can be 263312 but important thing is that you should be meeting criteria for positive EA assessment for it.
> 
> Q: have you done with CDRs and uploaded docs for assessment on EA?
> 
> Br


Yes EA decide in first step itself that whether we are meting with criteria or not.
When you fill these categories then EA ask you for specialised in this or not. If not then no need to fill details for this. I did the same got the positive EA assessment for 263311.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> it can be 263312 but important thing is that you should be meeting criteria for positive EA assessment for it.
> 
> Q: have you done with CDRs and uploaded docs for assessment on EA?
> 
> Br


ok..how to check meeting criteria??? where can i found that criteria?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Yes EA decide in first step itself that whether we are meting with criteria or not.
> When you fill these categories then EA ask you for specialised in this or not. If not then no need to fill details for this. I did the same got the positive EA assessment for 263311.


Thanks Arun g , please suggest shall i change my ANZSCO code to 263311?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Today Hope skillselect update their list....keep an eye...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates,,

Any good news for Telecom engineers????


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

hi Arun,

after your EOI invitation received did they notify you to proceed for medicals and visa lodging timelines?
until now no CO assigned? when is this assignment expected any idea?

thanks,


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> hi Arun,
> 
> after your EOI invitation received did they notify you to proceed for medicals and visa lodging timelines?
> until now no CO assigned? when is this assignment expected any idea?
> ...


Dear Ultimate,

After EOI, they just notify me to lodge the visa as per process.Visa lodging time after EOI invitation is in between 60 days. For medical yu can go at any time before visa lodgement....just create HAP ID with health declaration and go for medicals. after lodging visa just wait for CO to provide HAP ID.

Yes, Until now no CO assigned and as per trend upto 3rd august they clear the files and CO assigned or give grant after 45-60 days of visa lodge. So hope to hear from CO soon.


----------



## Farhanpervez (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys. I am planning to apply for my skill assessment to EA. I have variant experiences both in Telecom operations (Pakistan, Saudi Arabia) and in R&D (Germany). I have a B.Sc. in Telecom Engineering and M.Sc. in Communications Engineering. 

1) Can anyone guide that which category/code from SOL suits me? 
2) Would EA take into account my R&D experience? Any idea?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Farhanpervez said:


> Hey guys. I am planning to apply for my skill assessment to EA. I have variant experiences both in Telecom operations (Pakistan, Saudi Arabia) and in R&D (Germany). I have a B.Sc. in Telecom Engineering and M.Sc. in Communications Engineering.
> 
> 1) Can anyone guide that which category/code from SOL suits me?
> 2) Would EA take into account my R&D experience? Any idea?


Dear Farhan,
Below are my replies for you
1) You can check 263311 and 263312 for job responsibilities. If one of it match with you then go ahead with that one.
2) Yes EA can take R&D experience if it relates to applied category.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys, 

any invitation for telecom engineer this moth?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> guys,
> 
> any invitation for telecom engineer this moth?


Yes, as per skillselect, there are 43 invitation 2633 category..


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Yes, as per skillselect, there are 43 invitation 2633 category..



yehh...


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear All,

I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step

I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.

189 (With 60 pts):263311
IELTS: 6.5
EA assessment:27 march 2015
+ve response: 24 June 2015
EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
PCC: 14 July 2015
EOI invited: 03 August 2015
Medical: 5 August 2015
189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
Doc upload: 06-Aug-15 
Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015 
Grant:15 Oct 2015


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

One important advice needed

I am applying for Telecom engineer 263311 but my duties are also same for 263312 telecom network engineer.
I have 55 points. I am confused that for which occupation I apply for assessment so that i got sponsorship of NSW.

Acc to immitracker there are 
1) 10 applicants of 263311 (only 1 invite for 60 +5) 
2) 03 applicants of 263312 (No invites yet)

please suggest. what should i do?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> guys,
> 
> One important advice needed
> 
> ...


As per NSW sponsorship there is no restriction on any occupation. it is like first come and first serve basis, but also it also depend upon highest marks like 60+ or 65+ get earlier than 55+ So you have to wait else improve your score with PTE or IELTS


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

any telecom enginner got NSW sponsorship ?


----------



## comsian (Dec 29, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Yes, as per skillselect, there are 43 invitation 2633 category..


Where do you check the number of invitations?
can you provide the link for any state. Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

comsian said:


> Where do you check the number of invitations?
> can you provide the link for any state. Thanks



Please find the link.

*SkillSelect*

Under occupation ceiling you can find out how much invitation sent to different categories so far.

At the end date was mentioned also.....


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I got my positive assessment couple of days ago. I am 55+5 pointer. Curious if I should improve my IELTS? My current IELTS is 6/6/7/7.5
I think we should create whatspp group for 263311/12 unit group.
Thanks


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Eral,

I just PM'd you my number. please check


----------

